# Is being emotionally attached to your car a wrong thing?



## MikeLogan (Feb 27, 2009)

f


----------



## cronus (Jun 8, 2009)

Short answer: Yes.

Your car is just a possession. It is easily replaced. It's just a car... You will have many others.


----------



## slyfocks (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes. 
But it is better than having your car be emotionally attached to you.  (ref: _Christine_ by Stephen King)


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

wait what?

my car doesnt love me back?


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

well as long as you dont kill any one for hurting your car you should be ok  im pretty attached to my baby!


----------



## Adi (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes, you're in big trouble. 
All those nights when you're dreaming about washing and waxing, emission control,.... STOP IT NOW!

This is most definitely one of the 7 deadly sins: Lust and you are probably breaking at least 1 of the 10 commandments: You shall not make for yourself an idol.

Repent!


----------



## pmgreer (Jun 28, 2009)

Yep. It's only a machine.


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

Depends of why you are emotionally attached to it. If it reminds of a person you love I don't see the problem


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

Depends of why you are emotionally attached to it. If it reminds you of a person you love I don't see the problem


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Wrong? It's required!!


----------



## MikeLogan (Feb 27, 2009)

Manu said:


> Depends of why you are emotionally attached to it. If it reminds of a person you love I don't see the problem


Just the whole experience. The fact that I customized all it's options, this car was specifically made for me, I tracked the production obsessively, picked it up over there, drove it over there, tracked it's journey back here, PCD, etc... It's very connecting doing all of this, as opposed to just picking up a car on the lot.

Sometimes when I drive and the car does something to make me happy, I kiss the steering wheel(not with tongue, that's just gross).


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nope, nothing wrong at all. Just the question I'd expect from a true BMW fan. A question that a true BMW fan can ask another BMW owner that is. Otherwise, people might look at you funny.


----------



## photohunts (Oct 16, 2008)

haha, what are you giving him for his bday?


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

:whip:


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Didn't BMW make a commercial for the Z4 based on this idea: the patron at this diner using his spoon at an angle to look at his car outside while waiting for this order?


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I find the more money and work that I put into the car the more attached I am...

Oh and my car is named Christine lol


----------



## MikeLogan (Feb 27, 2009)

Mogi, you need to get your act together and get those vids online!


----------



## ahull (Apr 4, 2006)

MikeLogan said:


> Is being emotionally attached to your car a wrong thing?
> f


No. And don't let em tell you otherwise. Go hide with your car for a while if you have to.


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

no, it's not wrong. wife and I are both attached to our cars, especially when bought with exact specs, euro delivery, etc, etc.

and there's nothing wrong with spending hours cleaning and waxing and obsessing and posting on bimmerfest . . .

and there's nothing wrong with buying accessories, bmw coffee mugs, tshirts, hats, joining bmwcca, etc, etc

afterall, a BMW is still a lot cheaper than an affair!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

MikeLogan said:


> Sometimes when I drive and the car does something to make me happy, I kiss the steering wheel(not with tongue, that's just gross).


thats cute ! i used to do that with my SL i havnt kissed my bimmer yet  im sure that prob hurts her feelings.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

I love my car but its only a car.
cheers
vern


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

MikeLogan said:


> Sometimes when I drive and the car does something to make me happy, I kiss the steering wheel(not with tongue, that's just gross).


lol I kick mine frequently haha
thankfully it has ginormous rubber bumpers


----------



## Daedalus34r (Jun 30, 2007)

no way... i love my car and treat it nicely. I plan to keep it forever... since bmw's are such awesome cars, any experience you have [adventures, road trips] are that much more memorable.

I had my previous car for 5 yrs ['98 buick]... and even though most people here would consider it highly undesirable, i loved it and never had intentions of getting rid of it until it became a $$$ sinkhole w/ repairs.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Daedalus34r said:


> no way... i love my car and treat it nicely. I plan to keep it forever... since bmw's are such awesome cars, any experience you have [adventures, road trips] are that much more memorable.
> 
> I had my previous car for 5 yrs ['98 buick]... and even though most people here would consider it highly undesirable, i loved it and never had intentions of getting rid of it until it became a $$$ sinkhole w/ repairs.


I refer to my love for my car as tough love...you can tell by all the damn blood (mine) in the engine compartment...doh!


----------

